
Google Multi-Layer Encryption Makes It Impossible for NSA to Backdoor - thinkloop
https://themerkle.com/google-uses-cryptographic-signatures-prevents-nsa-backdoor/
======
thinkloop
“In essence, this gives application layer isolation and removes any dependency
on the security of the network path. Encrypted inter-service communication can
remain secure even if the network is tapped or a network device is
compromised”

